# FreakyForms: Your Creations Alive! QR Codes and more!



## NeonAndross (Nov 11, 2011)

You can exchange QR Codes, tips, info, or just discuss the game in this thread.


----------



## alexisd3000 (Dec 1, 2011)

some of my freaky forms qr codes


if anyone even sees this


----------



## alexisd3000 (Dec 1, 2011)

NeonAndross said:


> You can exchange QR Codes, tips, info, or just discuss the game in this thread.


and after I post I do I see the thread, it disappears


----------



## spazzattack (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fox Qr*

Cool I guess


----------

